# Favorite Cleaner/Sanitizer



## bluelight320 (Sep 13, 2008)

What is eveyone's favorite combination cleaner/sanitizer?

Thanks,
Rich S.
Gettysburg, PA


----------



## cpfan (Sep 13, 2008)

Saniton from RJ Spagnols as a cleaner - it's TSP I believe

Iodophor as a sanitizer

Steve


----------



## Wine Maker (Sep 13, 2008)

I use One-Step or B-Brite for cleaning and Potassium Metabisulfite for sanitizing.


----------



## al b (Nov 16, 2008)

*cleaning*

Elbow grease and pot meta.


----------



## Wine4Me (Nov 16, 2008)

I am also a fan of One-Step...


----------



## Luc (Nov 17, 2008)

Cleaning:
Bottles, racking wands etc I clean with boiling water and soda ash (household soda). Soda is cheap, widely available and thorough.
All other materials rised and brushed.

Sanitising:
A strong Pot meta solution.

Luc


----------

